# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2015!

## Eureka

Miq gezuar per shume vjet vitin e ri 
shendet ,hare ,lumturi ,para :P ,fat  dhe suksese kudo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Irenna (02-01-2015)

----------


## Neteorm

Gezuar,mbaresi e lumturi qofte ne jeten juaj!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Irenna (02-01-2015)

----------


## 2043

Kete vit familjet shqiptare kane gjetur nje urim te ri:
Vitin 2015 e kalofsh jashte burgut!

----------

Irenna (02-01-2015),Si te? (31-12-2014)

----------


## WesternBlot

Per shume vjet gezuar te gjitheve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Irenna (02-01-2015)

----------


## dielli1



----------

bili99 (31-12-2014)

----------


## dielli1

....mesojeni historine tone,rrespektojeni Vendin Tone,qe kaq shume u la me Gjak Arberoresh,rrespektoni dhe nderoni HERONJET Tane,se ndryshe kot shpresojme per jete me te mire.
....nje popull qe ka shkelur veten e vet,asnjehere nuk do te dali ne Drite...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elian70

Gezuar Vitin e Ri 2015 plot shendet, qetesi, urtesi, krijimtari, euri. endrra, siguri, suksese, shprese e cdo gje qe te deshironi...

----------


## Irenna

Gezuar dhe pershumevjet!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

